# صفقة عبايات استقبال من مصر جميلة



## اشواق 123 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

يوجدعبايات حريمى لوكس شغل شتوى وصيفى شغل مطرز يدوى وكمبيوتر وشغل قطان كمان وشغل كرداسة واسعارى كويسة جدا هاتعجبك لوحبيت كلمنى على الرقم دة 0128120704 او 0109301600 وشكرا دة ايميلى من خارج مصر002 اضف [email protected] عنوان مراسلتى الخاص
إرسال رسالة


----------

